# Ogólne > Badania >  Krzywa cukrowa

## monia3100

Witam, jestem w 27 tygodniu ciąży, odebrałam właśnie wynik z 3 punktowej krzywej cukrowej. Wynik na czczo 77 mg/l, po godzinie 147, po 2 godz. 142 (norma do 140).
Wizytę u lekarza prowadzącego mam dopiero za niecałe 3 tygodnie i martwię się czy te wyniki nie oznaczają że jedank mam tę cukrzycę ciążową.
Uprzejmie proszę o interpretację moich wyników.

----------

